# pls pls pls tell me this is not implantation bleeding!



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

so my EX and i had sex very stupidly 4 days ago and yesterday i had ver mild bleeding for a couple hours. i already had my period a little over 2 weeks ago. i EBF my 7 m/o DD and have a copper IUD! impossible right?


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

quite unlikely


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

3 days past dtd is unlikely for implantation bleeding.. I think your ok.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

oh TG! TY ladies i needed that lol i heard it can happen up to 5 days after...


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I have normally felt implantation ttc my own at 10-12 days dpO


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

The IUD can cause random spotting, I think you are fine!


----------

